# Update on my son...



## HMF (Oct 24, 2012)

Some good news: My son completed the first course of chemotherapy and is scheduled to come home.

He is complaining of some pain but otherwise ok. 

Thank you and God Bless you all for your prayers! And to the staff here for keeping H-M going and doing as well as we are.
I am retired from running this place, but it makes me feel good to see you guys helping each other, getting along, and having fun.

Nelson


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 24, 2012)

Nelson,

Glad to hear round one went well. That doesn't mean the prayers will stop.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 24, 2012)

Nelson glad to hear he is doing ok, And to let you know all of your family are still in our prayers.

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 24, 2012)

Good news to hear Nelson.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mtnlvr (Oct 24, 2012)

May God bless your son and speed his recovery.


----------



## stevecmo (Oct 24, 2012)

Good news for sure Nelson.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 25, 2012)

Glad he's coming home. It will be easier on everyone, especially him. The pain should subside over a few days. Be sure and tell him all his friends here are pulling for him.


----------



## 8ntsane (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats good news Nelson :drink2:
He should feel better being at home, and should be easyer for the rest of the family too.

Yep, as Red-Green would say (were all pullin for him)

All the best


----------



## swatson144 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great News, and certainly the start of a speedy recovery.

Steve


----------



## PurpLev (Oct 25, 2012)

good news!

he might get fever after the treatment which is normal and may require medical attention until it passes... our thoughts are with you


----------



## HMF (Feb 10, 2013)

A few people have asked how my son is doing. He is 15, and was diagnosed with lymphoma on October 18, 2012. 

Actually, I am in his hospital room on his laptop as I type this. He is finishing up his 6th and final round of chemo.
In 2 weeks, he will have a scan. That will determine how much of the cancer was killed, and how much remains.
From there, the doctors will determine what happens next.
No parent would ever want to go through this with your child.

God bless you for all your prayers and well-wishes.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 10, 2013)

Good news.  Glad to hear things are looking up.


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 10, 2013)

Good news Nelson! He still in our prayers and the rest of the family to.

Paul


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2013)

good to hear hes' doing well
all the best to you all!)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2013)

Prayers be with you and yours.


----------



## HMF (Feb 10, 2013)

Kid's coming home tonight from hospital- in a few hours. They gave him a transfusion to keep his hemo levels up. Six rounds of chemo since 10/18/12. I don't know how he did it. What they put him through was unreal. He's bald, sick, gets 2 shots a day, takes about 15 pills a day, and he's still a good kid. I suppose he gets his stubborn streak from me. :roflmao:


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 10, 2013)

every time i come into hobby-machinist i think of your son nelson
we are all pulling hard for your son and your family
i'm still praying for you guys
steve


----------



## swatson144 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nelson;96967
No parent would ever want to go through this with your child.

God bless you for all your prayers and well-wishes.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> No parent can read of your son's illness and not weep. I seldom pray but have for your family. i will continue to pray for your family.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good to hear Nelson!!! Continued prayers for you all!!!

chris


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 10, 2013)

I just came across this thread, more prayers for the family coming your way.  Good to hear he's coming home.

  Jeff


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 11, 2013)

Was glad to hear the good news of his homecoming!  I also will be saying some extra prayers for your family.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 11, 2013)

Prayer can be a very powerful thing. According to James 5:16 "The prayer of a righteous man is powerful and effective." But we must recognize that the "Hearer of Prayer" (Ps 65:2) is judging our prayers as intimated there is James. It says the "righteous" man's prayers would be powerful, and for that to be true, the prayer would have to be heard and in harmony with His will (1 John 5:14,15), and the man petitioning God for favor would need a righteous stand before God. There are instances recorded in the Bible where God refused to listen to the prayers even of his chosen people (Isa. 1:15), because they had failed to measure up to His requirements. So although He is perfectly willing and ready to hear our prayer, part of it is our responsibility to meet the requirements set out in the Bible. They're not difficult, as God never asks more of us than we can do. He wants us to please him, and wants our prayers to be heard. 

Even so, sometimes the answers to our prayers are not what we want, hope, or expect. But we can rest assured, that if God does hear our prayer, the answer we receive will be the right answer. Even if it is not what we want, it is His answer and we can trust that is is right. There is no promise in the Bible that every plea for relief will be met with that, but there is a promise of the strength and wisdom to endure whatever trials come upon us (2 Cor 4:7-10)  But just because we don't receive the answer we expect, the Bible urges us to continue asking....being persistent in prayer (Luke 11:5-10). So no matter what, if we pray in faith, and in harmony with His will, he will answer us in the best way possible. That we can trust, so I encourage all of us to continue to put trust in the "Hearer of Prayer".


----------



## MICK1958 (Feb 14, 2013)

More prayers for you and your son Nelson!

Mick


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 16, 2013)

P ray
U ntil
S omthing
H appens!!!!!


----------



## core-oil (Feb 16, 2013)

My thoughts are still with your son ,you & your family ,It is good to see he has passed that trauma, Support him with all your love &care


----------



## Starlight Tools (Feb 16, 2013)

Nelson

glad to hear that your son is doing better and coming home from the hospital, our prays are with you and your family.

Walter


----------



## HMF (Feb 17, 2013)

He goes for a PET scan this Tuesday and Thursday they will tell me how much of the Cancer is left.

So this week we will know what is next- it's pretty stressful.  :bitingnails:


God bless you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I know God has a plan for all of us.


Nelson


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 17, 2013)

I have not been here enough to know this was going on. Now that I do, I will be holding your son and your family in my prayers.


----------



## HMF (Feb 22, 2013)

*Great news!!!*

My son's PET scan results were revealed to us yesterday....

Scan was CLEAR!!  No active cancer in the primary or secondary sites!!

He still has an enlarged spleen from the cancer cells that WERE there, but no active Cancer!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR PRAYERS!!  IT WAS ONLY BY GOD'S GRACE THAT THIS HAPPENED!!
GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!


----------



## Richard King (Feb 22, 2013)

That's wonderful Nelson,  It looks like our forum is a prayer chain too...just another reason to be here.  A friend of mine had  / has cancer and he started to eat Pomegranate fruit and he slowed the cancer, he's a believer in the benefits.  I like to eat them because they taste good.   God Bless and thank you for giving us a chance to become part of one big family where we help and care for each other in so many ways.   Rich


----------



## eac67gt (Feb 22, 2013)

Extremely good news Nelson. I am very happy to see everything looking up. Prayer and the love of family does work.

I never understood what the whole cancer thing was about and it seemed so distant to me until my father got colon cancer. Unfortunetly when discovered it was to far along and even though a lot was done we lost him. It was a few years ago and he was only 58. 

I now totally understand what families like yourself go through when cancer hits a loved one........


Prayers be with all of you and especially your son so that he stays cancer free and lives a long healthy and very happy life.

You and your family have a very great day!

Ed


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to here he is getting to go home, We will keep him and all of you in our pryers.


Paul


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 22, 2013)

That is great new Nelson!!!! Glad to hear it!!!!

Chris


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 22, 2013)

Praise God, such wonderful news!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2013)

Prayer is a wonderful thing. I hope he starts to feel a little better everyday and get a little stronger too. Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## fretsman (Feb 22, 2013)

I love hearing/reading news like this as it gives me hope that cancer can be fought. Unfortunately I lost my sister to pancreatic cancer 2 years ago and it still haunts me whenever I hear that word.

So glad for you and your son, Nelson, and while I'm still very new here, we'll be thinking of him over here as well.

Dave


----------



## dickr (Feb 22, 2013)

Along with the rest I hope for the best. Going through all of that he must be meant for something special.
Home is a get well place.
dickr


----------



## Shepherd (Feb 23, 2013)

This is my first post since finding this site, and this is the best thing I 've heard all day, and as a parent, so happy for you.  I'm not a religious man, but I believe in the power of the mind over the body, and Your son's strength is a clear reflection of you and your family's support of him.  All the best, stay positive, and give that little man a hug. And a trip to Disney or something..you both earned it.


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 23, 2013)

A little late on this thread, but I hope the best for your son. I'm not much on prayer, but someone convinced me that it sure wouldn't hurt to pray for someone. I will do so now. Again, all the best.


----------

